

Amazon launches RDS for Oracle - agotterer
http://aws.amazon.com/rds/oracle/?ref_=pe_12300_19991170

======
euroclydon
How long before a YC company starts selling slices of an Oracle DBA in the
cloud?

~~~
anonymous246
I wonder if the AWS-Oracle license prohibits this.

~~~
euroclydon
I mean DBA, "Database Administrator". I think you mean something different,
like a schema, which might be more interesting

~~~
anonymous246
Yes, we were talking about different things.

------
chopsueyar
Learn to become an Oracle ERP consultant for 16 cents an hour.

------
riffraff
interestung that the premium over mysql seems to be 0 in the "bring your own
license" mode, and less than 50% when getting the license with the service. So
a single "large" resrved instance would only cost 400 dollars more a year.

~~~
narrator
The "with license" service only includes Oracle "Standard Edition One" which
lacks lots of features. It doesn't have partitioned indexing or RAC for
example -- among other missing features.

------
jvehent
So it's a single Oracle DB ? No RAC ?

~~~
habeanf
RAC uses shared disks
([http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/clustering/overvi...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/database/clustering/overview/twp-
rac11gr2-134105.pdf)) So unless EBS or an EBS-like service will allow the
attachment of a volume to multiple instances or Oracle changes how RAC works,
there won't be Oracle RAC on AWS.

------
alecco
Does it run on EBS?

------
jsmcgd
I'm surprised, I thought Larry Ellison wasn't sure what the cloud was. Has he
finally worked out what it is or has he stopped spouting FUD now that he's
worked out how to make it work for Oracle?</snark>

I think this will prove to be a smart move for them in the long run.

